# House cleaning



## Barry (Dec 22, 2019)

Over the last couple of years I've acquired quite a few projects many of them duplicates because of BOGO's and package deals, don't want to post them here but where would you suggest, Reverb? Ebay? or is there somewhere more pedal specific? There are a lot of projects I want to do here and clearing those out would easily fund them


----------



## tcpoint (Dec 22, 2019)

madbean forum


----------



## Barry (Dec 22, 2019)

tcpoint said:


> madbean forum


I'm hesitant to post them on any forum related to someone selling boards, and a few are most likely madbean boards


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 22, 2019)

I’d put them on Reverb myself, their fees aren’t bad.


----------



## Barry (Dec 22, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’d put them on Reverb myself, their fees aren’t bad.


I didn't know if there would be enough interest there, I'll give it a shot once I get a good inventory of what I got

Edit: did a search and there are some boards posted there, thanks for the input


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 22, 2019)

Doesn’t cost anything to try 

I see clones on there fairly regularly. Have you used it before?


----------



## Barry (Dec 22, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Doesn’t cost anything to try
> 
> I see clones on there fairly regularly. Have you used it before?


No I haven't but thanks for the input looks like a good avenue


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 22, 2019)

The one mistake I made when I joined was charging too little for shipping, be aware you have to use a tracked service so charge accordingly!


----------

